# Trial Stim question



## paula f3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,.
Have a senario where  trail stim leads were done, but one of the leads could not be accomplished due to prior surg of vertebroplasty would I code this 65650, 65650-59-74 also uncertain what dx , dr did not state reason for unable to accomplish other than vertebroplasty.  Any help would be appreciated
Thank you.
Paula


----------



## jdrueppel (Feb 18, 2009)

I believe you meant CPT code 63650-74 (ASC discontinued procedure modifier).  This code is not billed per lead, but per session/level so without complete documentation I can't attest to billing 63650 x2.

Look at dx V64.1 for secondary diagnosis for discontinued procedure.

Julie, CPC


----------

